# Hybrid shaft..graphite or steel shaft?



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

I am planning to get a new set of Cleveland HiBore Iron set, 3 to PW, all hybrid irons.

My dilemma is which should I choose, the steel shaft or the graphite shaft?

Currently, I am using all steel shaft on my TaylorMade irons, and when it comes to my hybrid's, replacement for my 3iron and 4irons, they are all graphite shaft.

My fear is if I choose the steel shaft, my 3 & 4irons may loose the distance I am now hitting.

My 3H X hybrids are between 225 to 240yards plus roll.
My 4H are making my ball fly between 200 to 215yards.

My fear is if I am going to used the steel shaft. is this going to affect my distance?

I do not mind using steel shafts on my 5irons to PW. But I have reservations on my 3 & 4hybrids, hence, can anyone share their thoughts on these?

any opinions are welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

My hybrid has a graphite. I think I would go with a graphite shaft because it might give you a higher swing speed.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Shaft material is fairly irrelevant. They can make graphite shafts stiffer than steel.
It is the flex of the shaft that is important.
Most good golf shops can measure your swing speed and recommend the correct flex for your swing


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Steel all the way, and shaft material is not irrelavant by any means. You have to remember with graphite, were just fusing a bunch of fibers together. For this reason, graphite shafts have a higher torque rating, which is how many degrees the end of the shaft can twist. You'll find much lower torque ratings in high quality steel shafts, than you will graphite shafts, meaning less potential for twisting in steel, which obviously means the potential for more accurate shots.

I'll give the graphite shafts kudos lately, because they've come a long way just this year, but still, if you want control, which you do in a hybrid, you're looking for steel.

Also, a piece of equipment is not going to change your swing speed. It might change your clubhead speed, but you are the only entity that can effect your swing speed.

To answer your question Butz, you may lose 5 yards or so, but the fact is, the club is going to stay the same length, so you're not going to lose any significant distance. The accuracy gain is much more relevant than the distance lost.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Graphite has come a long way. Tiger used to use steel shafts on his driver, but even he switched to graphite. They can control the torque much better than they used to, and they cna make the xxx stiff


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

True indeed, unfortunately those shafts are still somewhat expensive. $70 or more for the advanced ones. Then you get up to probably the best non-steel made to date, the Grafalloy Epic Tour. They run about $300-$400 for the Tour model.

They are making special hybrid shafts now with a more stable tip, while still being able to maintain the added distance of graphite. Sort of the best of both worlds type of thing. You may want to check into these Butz.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

True that, the expense. And since the shaft of the club is the engine, it is very important to get on that matches your swing, and the club. Really a pro should monitor your swing and suggest the best club for YOU. Then go out and hit it and see.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Very true. My next golf expenditure is to get all of my clubs customized to my swing.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I thank you all for all the inputs you have shared.
Many thanks really!


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Glad to help as always.


----------

